# November/ December 2021 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A thread for everybody undergoing treatment in November and December 2021.

goodluck 

sharry xx


----------



## PDream1980

Hi there . I am starting this month for the first time . 

I am doing a short protocol in a natural
Cycle using 225 gonal f for 12 days . I am
Worried about it being too high for someone older , I’m 43. What protocol are you doing ? 

Good luck to you too . X


----------



## Erinfxox

Hey girls

I am currently 5 days stimming , have been taking 150 Gonal F and start certitude 0.25 in the morning, also have my second scan tomorrow.

i am doing a frozen transfer due to risk of ohss.

wishing you all best of luck whatever stage of this journey you are on 🍀 ❤Xx


----------



## PDream1980

Exciting …. Fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Zeddie

Hello! I have just started a treatment cycle, day 4 of menstrual cycle and started stimming yesterday. We will be doing PGTA (biopsies) so won't go straight into transfer. Third treatment, second cycle officially - I ovulated before the EC last time. I hope this doesn't panic anyone, apparently it's very rare. I am nervous about it though. I made an introductions thread with a bit of detail about our other cycles.

I have a needle phobia!💉 It's improving (in part thanks to all the exposure to blood tests and getting my vaccines before we started) but is a bit of an ordeal. My partner does the injections, thankfully.

I am feeling nervous and positive. I went through my meds from all the cycles and wrote down what they each do. And my ultrasonagrapher showed me the screen yesterday and talked me through it all. I don't have any medical training and my partner does - so I have been happily passive about the clinical stuff, but writing out the meds and being involved in the ultrasound felt really empowering.

Really pleased to have joined the forum and have some cycle buddies. Good luck everyone.


----------



## PDream1980

Good luck , I feel like I am
Becoming an expert in fertility with the amount of reading I am doing . I am
Sure I’ve done more research and reading on this topic than in did in my entire degree 🤣x


----------



## gamrguk77

Hi all.

I need to transfer myself from the other months group as I started a new cycle. 
I'm using donor egg so my med protocol is different to you ladies. 
I'm on my day6 of 10mg estrogen, estrogen patches and Viagra - Yes Viagra🙈🤷! 
First monitoring scan due on the 15th of November, next Monday. 
Taking lots of supplements and following some tell tale booster advices as well. 
I had two natural pregnancy in the past ended MCs, had two failed IVFs with my own eggs so now onto donor eggs due to unexplained infertility and my age (44yo). 
Good luck everyone!🤞🙏


----------



## PDream1980

Oh good luck . Keep us posted . I’m 43 so after this attempt I may be moving onto DE.

Exciting … and positive vibes x


----------



## Zeddie

How are you all doing?

I felt very fatigued yesterday, could have been the meds, could be anything though really... I am also feeling bloated which unfortunately has made the injections sore 😕

Have another scan tomorrow and expect I will get the day for the EC after that. 

Hope you are all well 🍀🍀


----------



## PDream1980

Good luck with your scan Zeddie . I haven’t started my period yet so not started just yet . I’m doing a mild cycle
Due to my age . After reading a lot it seems the best route for me . I am
Easing into it now but the process to get here was really hard but I’m
Much more positive now and if needs be then I will try with some very kind lady’s DE .

Do let us know how you get on with your scan
Tomorrow . How many follicles and at what size would be good as it helps me gauge where I am
Too since my follicle count changed a fair bit . My amh didn’t line up well with the follicles as I had an amh of 0.5 but follicle
Count of 9 on the last count .

Best of luck for tommorrow x


----------



## PDream1980

Gamrguk , how is it going for you ? You are a little more experienced here . I’m just on my
First one and not even on the drugs yet . X


----------



## gamrguk77

Hey Zeddie,

You're right, probably the meds. What are you taking now?
I can't remember what I was having when I had my natural IVF years ago. Buserelin maybe and injections too 🤔 and one more thing, then the trigger shot before EC.
Let us know how the scan goes! 🤞


----------



## gamrguk77

Hey PD!

Thanks for asking.
I'm taking every day as it comes.
Its our anniversary today, so finally got a chance to scrub up and went out for dinner. And as you know ladies, we always plan ahead, so put on a nice lingerie set too😉
I had some tiny, stretchy needle pain tonight as well. WARNING TMI!!!! We had an intercourse and the pain got worse,also had a bit of spotting. I believe it's my lining causing "trouble".
Last time when I was waiting for a good measurement of a thick lining, close to the transfer I had the same pain, which means the meds are doing their job 🤞 will find out on Monday.

If it helps PD, I had 9 eggs collected, 7 fertilised and 3 made it to blastocysts when I did my natural IVF a few years back. As they say you only need ONE 😉 so don't worry just yet.


----------



## gamrguk77

Zeddie said:


> How are you all doing?
> 
> I felt very fatigued yesterday, could have been the meds, could be anything though really... I am also feeling bloated which unfortunately has made the injections sore 😕
> 
> Have another scan tomorrow and expect I will get the day for the EC after that.
> 
> Hope you are all well 🍀🍀


Oh and I forgot! Rub some ice cube on your belly before the injection or put on some numbing cream at least half an hour before the shot. If helps with the soreness.


----------



## Ally_W_M

Hi ladies
Hope it's ok if I join you? I am starting a FET cycle this month and if it goes to plan transfer date will be w/c 13 December. 
I had ICSI in August but they couldn't do a fresh transfer and last month the transfer was cancelled due to thin lining. I am having a programmed cycle this time and will be taking oestrogen.
It is the first time for me going through this so don't know what to expect, sounds like you are the same Phillipa's Dream. 
Hello again Gamrguk77, you responded to my post about thin lining. I'm now having acupuncture every week and taking L-arginine and vit e to try to improve circulation. 
Good luck to everyone with your treatment 🤞


----------



## gamrguk77

Hi Ally_W_M,

Welcome and nice to talk to you again 👋
I'm in the same shoes, like you. New cycle. I'm on estrogen pills 5x2mg and patches and taking viagra every day. Getting my lining ready. My first monitoring scan is on Monday. Not sure what to expect but I've got a positive mindset now. I know I'm doing everything I can. Taking 12 different supplements, drinking raspberry leaf tea, decaff green tea, pomegranate juice, beetroot juice, eating Brasil nuts, no caffeine, no alcohol, had some reflexology session, doing yoga🤔 I think that's all🤣
So you waiting for AF to arrive? Then scan on period day 1-3 and they tell your meds protocol?
Any questions you'll have I'm here to help if I can. 
Good luck to you too


----------



## PDream1980

Hi ally ! It must feel exciting having a FET . I’m just at the stage to see if I have any healthy eggs . I was a bit concerned as I asked the clinic if I can have a day 2 scan as I am
Wanting to start on lower medication so a 2 day scan will then have a good comparable as to how well I’ve responded on later scans . 

I just had a brief reply from the clinic yesterday saying they don’t do it unless the doctor requests it . I questioned it and awaiting their reply . They also turned around and said not everything is in place to do the cycle this month which is another month wasted so I have said why ? The semen analysis is next week but I’ve had all my tests so I don’t see the issue , if we need icsi so be it but it shouldn’t stop me getting on with my medication . My period starts prob in about 5/6days . It’s making me feel they are not that caring where I am . I made it clear I wanted to start ASAP . Bloods done , my scans done , consultation done . Just the semen analysis . 

I am considering going to serum in Greece and this is xmaking me want to even more as the service I’ve had so far from them
Has been excellent x time just really really isn’t on my side to mess around


----------



## PDream1980

Gamruk -you sound like me with all the supplements 😆


----------



## Ally_W_M

Thanks both and nice to hear your updates. I think I'm a bit behind you Gamrguk77, I start Norethisterone later this month with the first scan booked 1 Dec and if all is ok will start the oestrogen then. I hope your scan goes well on Monday, sounds like you are doing everything you can and being positive.
Philippas Dream, thanks, yes it's exciting although I'm still wary of it being delayed/cancelled again as we've had delays at every stage so far. Did you hear back from your clinic about your scan or why they said everything might not be in place? Are you with a clinic in the UK or Greece? Anyway I know it's really hard waiting around so I hope you're not waiting too long.


----------



## PDream1980

Hi ally

I did hear back with a brief response . It actually helped me to make the decision to commit to the clinic called serum in Greece . Their service so far has been 5 star. A lovely lady on here messaged me who had success there so I contacted them . I was in a dialogue with them after I had been engaged with the uk clinic here. The standard of service has given me a lot of trust so all
Being well I will
Be flying out on day 7 of my cycle, this month, ready for the day 8 scan . I have already been given my prescription from them . 

I have my fingers crossed for you with this round after having the delays , I just think the delays make it feel more difficult . I have to say they do not delay in Greece and they totally appreciated time was of the essence for me now . If I move to donor egg if mine are not of any quality then I have just such a nice feel about them so would pursue that route with them . Not there yet, still on the stepping stones x


----------



## gamrguk77

Hi ladies, 

Bit of update. My lining was the best my nurse Ann seen so far from me 🙏 I couldn't believe to my eyes, 7.36mm at the first scan! Also a beautiful trisomy. I attached a picture. 
So they decided no more scans , we'll go ahead next week on Thursday.
Still need to take same meds til Friday night, so my lining has a bit of time to improve more, then preggo hormon-progesteron from Saturday, along with estrogen, minus Viagra. 
Ally- I do believe the supplements helped with my lining. I really hope that you'll have the same positive response to them. And two weeks wait it's not that long til your period. Then the game start!
Philippa- I heard here from some of the ladies as well that they praise Serum in Greece. The hardest part is to pick your clinic. Because a lot can depend on them. I also did consider to go abroad but my job wouldn't let me to take as many trips, holidays as need. I really hope it will work out for you.


----------



## hopeful1985

Hey. I just had a fresh embryo transfer yesterday... Looking to join a thread... Is this the best one or is their a 2ww one for nov/dec


----------



## Ally_W_M

Evening all,
Hello Hopeful1985, hope your transfer was ok and keeping fingers crossed for you. I'm not sure what other threads there are but it's nice to have you here.
Gamrguk77 that's good news about your scan and lining. That's exciting to get the go ahead confirmed. I'm hoping too that the extra supplements will help with my cycle too this time.
Thanks for your good wishes Philippas Dream. It's good you have explored options and have a positive experience with Serum, also good to have recommendations. I've only been with 1 clinic and they are good but seems just so busy and always seem a bit rushed. But the delays were for medical reasons each time like the thin lining and before that OHSS risk and a cyst appearing on the first baseline scan. But hopefully this cycle we can go ahead and trying to do what I can to be prepared 🤞


----------



## Zeddie

Hi all, been off the forum for a bit but popping back to update :

Going in for my egg collection tomorrow. Been a slower cycle than previously, with more scans - because I have high Amh that puts me at more risk of Ohss. And also because I ovulated before the EC last time. I am having a scan before the anesthesia tomorrow to be sure. Bit nervous about that.

Injections have been okay, using breathing techniques and cheesy relaxation music. I will be on Fyremadel after the EC, so more to come. Been feeling pretty bloated and nauseous, mainly just relaxing with computer games and walking the dog, a bit of pacing about so I am not completely sedentary! 

We are effectively shielding while we do this as obviously don't want to be pinged or contract covid, that's been quite hard as it feels like so many people are out and about as usual now. 

We're doing PGTA after the EC so will have some recovery time and be hanging on until the results ome back. 

Hope you're all well 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Ally_W_M

Hi Zeddie 
How did your EC go last week? Are you recovering ok? I hope it went well for you.
I have high amh like you, also didn't have the transfer the same cycle. I found I was really uncomfortable in the days before and the recovery took longer than I expected but once my period came it was a lot better.
Hope you're keeping well


----------



## KayRays

hopeful1985 said:


> Hey. I just had a fresh embryo transfer yesterday... Looking to join a thread... Is this the best one or is their a 2ww one for nov/dec


Hope you’re doing ok, I just had et yesterday- first timer


----------



## gamrguk77

hopeful1985 said:


> Hey. I just had a fresh embryo transfer yesterday... Looking to join a thread... Is this the best one or is their a 2ww one for nov/dec


Hey Hopeful,

How is it going? Do you have any symptoms? 
Did you do early test? I always try to avoid it to do one 🙈
Thinking of you. X


----------



## gamrguk77

KayRays said:


> Hope you’re doing ok, I just had et yesterday- first timer


Hello KayRays,
Welcome to the group. 
What's your situation if you don't mind me asking? 
Introduce yourself a bit. X


----------



## KayRays

gamrguk77 said:


> Hello KayRays,
> Welcome to the group.
> What's your situation if you don't mind me asking?
> Introduce yourself a bit. X


Hi there, I’m 40 and have had 2 fresh embryos transferred. Test date is 6 December. First round. Feeling well and positive. Hard to know what’s going on inside!


----------



## gamrguk77

OMG!
My test day is the same, 6th of December. I'm dreading it though. Two fresh is amazing! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. I had one frozen donor blastocyst transferred. Second round.
How you feeling today? Have you had any brown spotting or feeling any different?
I didn't have any signs. Progesterone is giving me hard time of itching and having a rash. Otherwise it's just the usual bloating and sore boobies.


----------



## KayRays

[Eeek, so excited for you cycle buddy. I feel so normal today. My period is also due next Monday so I think this week is going to drag. I’m not tempted to do an early test, will keep calmish and carry on waiting.


----------



## gamrguk77

Hi Ally,

Is your first monitoring scan tomorrow? Are you excited? How you feeling being pumped up with estrogen?
Let us know how was your lining. Thinking of you. X


----------



## gamrguk77

Hey Hopeful!

How are things with you? Any good news? 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## KayRays

gamrguk77 said:


> OMG!
> My test day is the same, 6th of December. I'm dreading it though. Two fresh is amazing! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. I had one frozen donor blastocyst transferred. Second round.
> How you feeling today? Have you had any brown spotting or feeling any different?
> I didn't have any signs. Progesterone is giving me hard time of itching and having a rash. Otherwise it's just the usual bloating and sore boobies.


Hi hon, Are you tempted to test early? I thought Sunday should be ok but the boyf is a stickler for rules!!


----------



## KayRays

gamrguk77, I’m feeling every symptom and emotion, what does it all mean?!


----------



## Ally_W_M

gamrguk77 said:


> Hi Ally,
> 
> Is your first monitoring scan tomorrow? Are you excited? How you feeling being pumped up with estrogen?
> Let us know how was your lining. Thinking of you. X


Hi Gamrguk
I was meant to have the baseline scan today but I didn't get any bleeding until last night and it's only very light, not like a normal period so the clinic have asked me to wait. I stopped the norethisterone on Saturday. I phoned them again tonight as I think maybe I'm not going to get a full flow, maybe with the light bleed is just the period as I got a lot of cramps yesterday which have stopped now. I will be calling tomorrow morning and ask for a more senior nurse as I think I should go in for the scan anyway maybe.
How are you finding the 2ww? Has the itchiness got any better? 
Hope you're doing ok X


----------



## gamrguk77

KayRays said:


> Hi hon, Are you tempted to test early? I thought Sunday should be ok but the boyf is a stickler for rules!!


Hiya,

I never did early test but I'm very tempted this time. Not sure why. I might do it tomorrow, and then every day up til Monday 🤷 but I won't tell to my partner, only on Sunday night. I'm scared....


----------



## gamrguk77

KayRays said:


> I’m feeling every symptom and emotion, what does it all mean?!


When you say every symptoms, what do you exactly mean? 
Progesterone is a very tricky hormone. I do take 3x200mg every day as a pessary and still taking estrogen tablets and patches. 
So progesterone aka pregnancy hormone will give you all the body symptoms such as sensitive and full breasts, bigger nipples, blueish blood vessels around the breasts, being tired and bloated, maybe more windy as normal. I have all these but I know by now it's just a trick. So I won't believe them until I see a positive test result 😂


----------



## gamrguk77

Ally_W_M said:


> Hi Gamrguk
> I was meant to have the baseline scan today but I didn't get any bleeding until last night and it's only very light, not like a normal period so the clinic have asked me to wait. I stopped the norethisterone on Saturday. I phoned them again tonight as I think maybe I'm not going to get a full flow, maybe with the light bleed is just the period as I got a lot of cramps yesterday which have stopped now. I will be calling tomorrow morning and ask for a more senior nurse as I think I should go in for the scan anyway maybe.
> How are you finding the 2ww? Has the itchiness got any better?
> Hope you're doing ok X


Oh darling, I am so sorry. I mistakenly thought it's your monitoring scan appointment, not the baseline. 
In my age ladies don't have proper period anymore. I know my body and also know I have a light day or spotting first, then one day mid or hard bleeding then it's done, back to light and disappear after 4 days. If you're the same, perhaps you should have the scan as it's only the first three days when it can be done, then it's too late. Force them or even do a white lie 🤷 
So you just start the estrogen soon?
I'm sorry but I don't 100% remember the protocol for natural IVF as it's been over five years for me when last time had it. And the donor program it's a bit different. Shorter, which I prefer. 
The 2WW is a killer, still. How many times I had it! Can even count it. But every time i'm nervous. 
Yes, thank you. The itchiness is so much better now. I scratched until it burst, bled and it healing now 🤣🤣🤣
I asked the clinic in email but noone came back to me about it. I also just had an email today about my progesterone level result which was taken at the time of the transfer. I sent two emails two days ago, one to the nurse team and one to the DR. It's very annoying that they don't seems to take these follow ups seriously. Specially being a private patient. 🤷


----------



## Ally_W_M

I am booked in for a scan later. Thanks for your reply Gamrguk, I really think the bleed was just lighter than usual and hope I am not too late to start now. It was Tues night I started spotting so I hope it's not too late, at least I should find out later.
That itching sounds awful! I'm glad it's better. Hopefully the clinic gets back to you, could you call them if really worried?
Sending best wishes Gamrguk and Kayrays ! I would be so nervous I'm sure. I expect if my transfer goes ahead my test date will be soon after Christmas.


----------



## Zeddie

Thanks Ally and hello all. Catching up, it seems like there is a lot of limbo going on for us all... The waiting kind not the party game! Hope everyone is okay.

We had much better results with the ICSI, I think we had 11 eggs and we sent 7 to be biopsies - we're doing pgta. The embryologist recommended we send 6 and we included one more for our peace of mind. I can't remember the exact grades (I do have them written down but my dyscalculia I can't remember off hand) but one was very good and several good. Fingers crossed!

So, we are waiting for the biopsies to happen and our follow up appointment is in January! Long wait!


----------



## Ally_W_M

Evening all,
I'm glad you had a good result Zeddie and hope the PGTA tests work out for you, it sounds positive so far 🤞 
I hope the waiting is going ok Gamrguk, Hopeful and Kayrays. Wishing you good luck for when you test.
I had my scan yesterday and thankfully all ok to start the cycle, so started yesterday with Elleste solo 3x per day and next scan on Friday to check the lining. Also taking my vit e and L-arginine, and managed to quit caffeine for a week so far, trying to do what I can!


----------



## KayRays

gamrguk77 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I never did early test but I'm very tempted this time. Not sure why. I might do it tomorrow, and then every day up til Monday 🤷 but I won't tell to my partner, only on Sunday night. I'm scared....


Good luck lovely!! Got my fingers crossed for you. Hope it all goes well. We waited until tomorrow morning. Sleep tight xx


----------



## KayRays

Ally_W_M said:


> I am booked in for a scan later. Thanks for your reply Gamrguk, I really think the bleed was just lighter than usual and hope I am not too late to start now. It was Tues night I started spotting so I hope it's not too late, at least I should find out later.
> That itching sounds awful! I'm glad it's better. Hopefully the clinic gets back to you, could you call them if really worried?
> Sending best wishes Gamrguk and Kayrays ! I would be so nervous I'm sure. I expect if my transfer goes ahead my test date will be soon after Christmas.


Good luck and thanks so much!


----------



## KayRays

gamrguk77 said:


> When you say every symptoms, what do you exactly mean?
> Progesterone is a very tricky hormone. I do take 3x200mg every day as a pessary and still taking estrogen tablets and patches.
> So progesterone aka pregnancy hormone will give you all the body symptoms such as sensitive and full breasts, bigger nipples, blueish blood vessels around the breasts, being tired and bloated, maybe more windy as normal. I have all these but I know by now it's just a trick. So I won't believe them until I see a positive test result 😂


All will be revealed. Sorry I missed all these helpful messages. Much appreciated x


----------



## KayRays

Ally_W_M said:


> Evening all,
> I'm glad you had a good result Zeddie and hope the PGTA tests work out for you, it sounds positive so far 🤞
> I hope the waiting is going ok Gamrguk, Hopeful and Kayrays. Wishing you good luck for when you test.
> I had my scan yesterday and thankfully all ok to start the cycle, so started yesterday with Elleste solo 3x per day and next scan on Friday to check the lining. Also taking my vit e and L-arginine, and managed to quit caffeine for a week so far, trying to do what I can!


Thanks lovely, keep on going, you are getting there!


----------



## gamrguk77

KayRays said:


> Good luck lovely!! Got my fingers crossed for you. Hope it all goes well. We waited until tomorrow morning. Sleep tight xx


Hi all,

Well, as expected I haven't got good news. I knew it since Thursday. Kept testing everyday. And it was always negative 😭😭😭 
I never had any sign if implantation, nine out of my 4 transfers, which is worries me. 
I called the clinic. I'll have my consultation soon. I'll ask the DR about NK cells. I have no more idea what can be a problem. One of the reason for me to swapping to donor egg was to not to have chromosome problems. The donor been tested genetically, my partner's sperms were perfect, so it's ME again. Something isn't right with my womb or my body keep rejecting the blastocyst 🤷
I have so many questions. 
Did the good,old cry and now I'm ready to move on. 
Bring on January! 

So KayRays, the pleaseeeeeee give us good news. This group need something positive to happen.

Ally! I'm so glad you could start the estrogen 👏👏👏 keep up the vitamins, honestly, it will help. Let us know about the scan on Friday!!! 🤞

Zeddie, that's brilliant news!!! Fingers crossed for you. 

Love you all ladies! Let's bring on Christmas 🎄 and ❤


----------



## Ally_W_M

Hi all
Gamrguk, I'm so sorry it's not good news, I was thinking of you. You are so strong to keep going through this. I hope you get some advice at the consultation. I don't know anything about NK cells. I guess it could be a number of factors, it's so hard when you feel it is you. So are you planning another try in January?
Kayrays, hope you're doing ok and good luck!
I'm excited and scared for Friday. It's hard to think about Christmas but I'm definitely looking forward to the break!


----------



## KayRays

gamrguk77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well, as expected I haven't got good news. I knew it since Thursday. Kept testing everyday. And it was always negative 😭😭😭
> I never had any sign if implantation, nine out of my 4 transfers, which is worries me.
> I called the clinic. I'll have my consultation soon. I'll ask the DR about NK cells. I have no more idea what can be a problem. One of the reason for me to swapping to donor egg was to not to have chromosome problems. The donor been tested genetically, my partner's sperms were perfect, so it's ME again. Something isn't right with my womb or my body keep rejecting the blastocyst 🤷
> I have so many questions.
> Did the good,old cry and now I'm ready to move on.
> Bring on January!
> 
> So KayRays, the pleaseeeeeee give us good news. This group need something positive to happen.
> 
> Ally! I'm so glad you could start the estrogen 👏👏👏 keep up the vitamins, honestly, it will help. Let us know about the scan on Friday!!! 🤞
> 
> Zeddie, that's brilliant news!!! Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Love you all ladies! Let's bring on Christmas 🎄 and ❤


So sorry to hear it didn’t work this time. My friend told me a story of her cousin that has 12 rounds and now they have a beautiful 1 year old. Please don’t think it’s because of you, you are doing your best and showing an amazing amount of courage and strength. You have so much positivity and give so much support. I feel like things will happen when they’re supposed to. So much love right back at ya and to a relaxing Christmas xx


----------



## gamrguk77

Ally_W_M said:


> Hi all
> Gamrguk, I'm so sorry it's not good news, I was thinking of you. You are so strong to keep going through this. I hope you get some advice at the consultation. I don't know anything about NK cells. I guess it could be a number of factors, it's so hard when you feel it is you. So are you planning another try in January?
> Kayrays, hope you're doing ok and good luck!
> I'm excited and scared for Friday. It's hard to think about Christmas but I'm definitely looking forward to the break!


Hi Ally,
Thank you for your kind words.
I had my consultation with the DR on Tuesday. I have told her how disappointed we are. We agreed that I need to go under more and deeper tests, where they will check the NK cells, my thyroid, the blood coagulation etc, all in all a huge investigation, which I already booked in quickly before Xmas, end of next week. It's costs us £700 with the follow up consultation in January, but hey, I guess it's nothing compared to the £12K we payed so far.
They offered me one free session of councelling which I kindly accepted it this time, it's getting a bit much emotionally close to Xmas and my family is far away unaware of what we going through. I choose to not to tell them, to protect them from further disappointment after my two failed cycles in the past. But it's taking a troll on me.
Also we talked about the endometrial scratch. But I need to wait for the test results first. So I can't see to doing another cycle earlier than February. At least I give a break for my body and can put it back to the normal shape with doing my experiences regularly. Yaaaaay!☺
The third option we were talking throughout the consultation was the womb biopsy. They only doing it in London, so I would have to go up for a day. Its quite pricey, £1800 so we leaving it as the last option. But I can book in a free consultation with them until.
So that's where I am now in the middle of my period. 
We just gonna enjoy Xmas, visit my partner's family, eat ,probably drink a bit of prosecco 😉 
I'll be back and forth with checking on you girlies.
I am not a quitter! 
Xxx


----------



## gamrguk77

KayRays said:


> So sorry to hear it didn’t work this time. My friend told me a story of her cousin that has 12 rounds and now they have a beautiful 1 year old. Please don’t think it’s because of you, you are doing your best and showing an amazing amount of courage and strength. You have so much positivity and give so much support. I feel like things will happen when they’re supposed to. So much love right back at ya and to a relaxing Christmas xx


Hi KayRays,

Omg, 12 rounds! I don't think I can do that! Only have five blasto left in the fridge. It can be very draining emotional, let alone financially. But good in them! They've got what they wanted at the end 👣.

But how YOU doing?! Being very secretive 😉 is that a yes Xxx


----------



## Ally_W_M

Morning all, just a quick update from me. My lining was 6mm yesterday so I have until Monday morning to see if it will get any more otherwise it's off for this cycle. I really don't know how long it takes for the lining to thicken and if that is realistic so I'm not getting my hopes up but not giving up either. Although only sleeping 4 hours the night before the scan probably didn't help! I just felt really nervous and couldn't sleep. So taking a bit extra oestrogen until Monday. 
Gamrguk it's good to hear from you, maybe a short break from it over Christmas will help you recover from treatments and prepare for next year. It's so disappointing though I know, I really hope these tests can help to shed light on things. Sorry that you don't have your family there either. I had some counseling when we first got referred for treatment and it did help a lot. Anyway I hope you can enjoy the next few weeks and get to do other things for a while! 
Kayrays I wait to hear your news 🤞


----------



## gamrguk77

Hi Ally,
Just a quick word from me as I'm at work. Do you use etrogen patches too? That helps a lot with lining. I was meant to stick it on every second day but I did everyday without telling them, cos I felt it is actually working, I did feel the stretching and pulling inside. Maybe ask for it!


----------



## Ally_W_M

Hi all 
So it's good news (kind of?) The lining was not quite thick enough at 6.8 but nurse thought it looked very good quality and the doctor agreed, so we are going ahead on Sunday. I'm kind of pleased but I'd probably feel a bit better if it had been thicker but as it's the first transfer I don't have anything to compare to. But then again I don't know if waiting again would make any difference. 
@ Gamrguk, I haven't had oestrogen patches, just Elleste tablets which are 2mg oestrogen and I am on 4 per day now. 
I am starting pessaries tomorrow, not really looking forward to that but I'm just relieved it's not another cancelled cycle after everything I've tried to thicken the lining!
I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone!! I’m very late to the party 🙈 I’m Natasha I’m 39 and I’m currently undergoing my 13th 🤦‍♀️ cycle and having my 10th embryo transfer on Monday . This is my very first cycle using donor eggs though so fingers crossed this is finally the missing piece of the puzzle!! Hope your all doing ok x


----------



## Gayle401

Hi Natasha, I’m also 39 and transferred a frozen embryo 6 days ago. Currently driving myself insane googling symptoms 🙈. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Awww wishing you the very best of luck!! I would have tested by now 😂😂😂 I’m a serial early tester 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Ally_W_M

Hi Gayle! Hi Natasha!
That's 3 if us 39 year olds then having transfers! Wishing you good luck and hope the waiting is going ok Gayle. 
@Natasha I'm in awe of your 10th transfer. I'm just on number 1. It's been a long year to get to this point since we got referred in January. 
I wondered what you are both doing about booster jabs? I haven't booked one and think I'm going to wait. I haven't asked the clinic though.
I am also starting to worry about Christmas now as well, I have a large family and will still be in the first week after the transfer. But I don't know if I'm being overly cautious. Will you be isolating?


----------



## Gayle401

hi 👋
My nightmare was catching COVID as I needed to have a swab before my transfer. Thankfully all was ok! I’m largely isolating at home because I’m taking it really easy, not because of COVID as such. We have a small family with no children so our Christmas can be fairly low key, which pleases me as my OTD is 22 Dec. I haven’t had my booster and won’t now until I know the outcome, I would have before my transfer but the gov website wouldn’t let me book until one week before my transfer and I thought that was a bit too close.
G x


----------



## Gayle401

nuttynat1982 said:


> Awww wishing you the very best of luck!! I would have tested by now 😂😂😂 I’m a serial early tester 🤦‍♀️


Hi Natasha I have tested as I am a serial tester too! said I wasn’t going to as I spent a fortune on first response last time! Today it was a faint positive, much darker than day six on my last transfer Fingers crossed he stays put! My last transfer ended as a chemical and my lines didn’t progress at all, just slowly disappeare. my blood test was 6 so they needed to retest and so I was still injecting myself, whilst bleeding knowing it was pointless. That was so hard and terrified that will happen again. Trying to stay positive!! its So hard!


----------



## Ally_W_M

Thanks Gayle, I think I'm going to wait until I know the outcome of my transfer, which should be the end of the month, before getting the booster.
I am working from home anyway and not going out anywhere other than for walks until Sunday as I really don't want to catch it. It's just another thing to worry about!
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you with the faint positive, will you be testing again today? Hope you can find some other distractions to make the time go faster!


----------



## ally389

Hi everyone, I’ll be in and out as unfortunately I tested negative and my bleed started before OTD. 
I have a questions. I didn’t a natural FET and I wasn’t prescribed any pessaries at all! Is this normal? Just interested for my next transfer which will be our last one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kura22

I hope it's ok if I join. Had ET 15th Dec and now in the dreaded 2ww. I have been told to do a HPT 12dp5dt. Just wondered what the rest of you are doing. Personally I'd prefer to do a blood test, and just wondering if I can do this 9dp5dt - otherwise due to Xmas I won't be able to do it until 14dp5dt. I have FRER tests at the ready but I'm not supposed to stop treatment if BFN unless confirmed with a blood test. Unfortunately I've been through many cycles and am familiar with BFNs. Am on clexane injections and find it really hard to motivate myself to continue with injections if HPT shows BFN, so trying to plan ahead so I know for sure either way. Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## Kura22

ally389 said:


> Hi everyone, I’ll be in and out as unfortunately I tested negative and my bleed started before OTD.
> I have a questions. I didn’t a natural FET and I wasn’t prescribed any pessaries at all! Is this normal? Just interested for my next transfer which will be our last one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about your result. I have never had natural FET, only medicated, so not sure of the usual protocol. Did you have any medication to stop ovulation? I'm not sure of the answer but think most protocols involve some form of progesterone support. I am currently on Utrogestan 200mg three times a day (PV). I have had BFNs but have never bled before OTD. Will your clinic offer you a follow up appointment so you can ask these questions? x


----------



## Kura22

Kura22 said:


> I hope it's ok if I join. Had ET 15th Dec and now in the dreaded 2ww. I have been told to do a HPT 12dp5dt. Just wondered what the rest of you are doing. Personally I'd prefer to do a blood test, and just wondering if I can do this 9dp5dt - otherwise due to Xmas I won't be able to do it until 14dp5dt. I have FRER tests at the ready but I'm not supposed to stop treatment if BFN unless confirmed with a blood test. Unfortunately I've been through many cycles and am familiar with BFNs. Am on clexane injections and find it really hard to motivate myself to continue with injections if HPT shows BFN, so trying to plan ahead so I know for sure either way. Hope everyone else is doing ok!


Just to throw in some positivity, I do have a 3 year old from previous successful IVF 😊


----------



## Gayle401

ally389 said:


> Hi everyone, I’ll be in and out as unfortunately I tested negative and my bleed started before OTD.
> I have a questions. I didn’t a natural FET and I wasn’t prescribed any pessaries at all! Is this normal? Just interested for my next transfer which will be our last one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, sorry to hear you’re out. Its really awful, sending love. I honestly can’t help with your query as do Not know anything about a natural cycle. If it were me I’d be asking about progesterone though. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Gayle401

Kura22 said:


> I hope it's ok if I join. Had ET 15th Dec and now in the dreaded 2ww. I have been told to do a HPT 12dp5dt. Just wondered what the rest of you are doing. Personally I'd prefer to do a blood test, and just wondering if I can do this 9dp5dt - otherwise due to Xmas I won't be able to do it until 14dp5dt. I have FRER tests at the ready but I'm not supposed to stop treatment if BFN unless confirmed with a blood test. Unfortunately I've been through many cycles and am familiar with BFNs. Am on clexane injections and find it really hard to motivate myself to continue with injections if HPT shows BFN, so trying to plan ahead so I know for sure either way. Hope everyone else is doing ok!


Hi
my transfer was 9th dec and test day 21 dec. My clinic aren’t doing bloods this time only hpt which is worrying me as I had a chemical last time and the bloods gave me a definitive answer. I know some people have reported blood tests on 9dp5dt, but my clinic don’t. Have you asked them or are you planning to request one elsewhere? Can we do that? My first round I was bleeding but my bloods were still 10 so I had to continue with injections until second test, I know how hard it is to keep motivated and continue your meds. I was crying as I injected lubion into my sore, bruised tummy. Just awful.
im currently 10dp5dt and have been testing positive since day 6, quite strong on frer and clear blue (normal ones), trying to be positive but terrified the lines are going to fade. Have AF type pains on/off and especially during the night But that’s it. Xx
Love to all reading this xx


----------



## Ally_W_M

Hello all, I see a few people have joined the chat 👍
Ally389, did you get an answer about the progesterone? I was meant to have a natural FET in October. I didn't take any medication and had to test each day until I got an LH surge. However that's as far as I got as I went for a scan and my lining was too thin. I thought I would have started pessaries if it went ahead but not completely sure. Really sorry to hear your result and hope the next cycle is different.
Kura, I have been told OTD 15 days post 5DT! I didn't question it but I am not waiting that long as others have said 9 or 10 days. Interesting you've been told 12 days! 
Gayle I'm keeping fingers crossed for you, I think this sounds positive but I know you must be so cautious after past experiences. 
So my transfer went ahead yesterday, which was a great relief. Tbh it didn't go smoothly and maybe that's expected the first time but most of what I heard is, 'it's just like a smear test and takes 5 minutes', so maybe didn't realise that's not always the case .
they were running late which is ok except of course full bladder, but then the nurse couldn't get the catheter in. There was some poking around for maybe 10 minutes or more but then she said she couldn't do it. The entrance to my cervix was a pinprick apparently. So she wanted the doctor to do it, but being Sunday, no doctor on site. After I got dressed again, she called the doctor and she didn't answer, I was beginning to sense they were panicking and I was only thinking about our best blastocyst had been thawed. Anyway after about an hour and a half the doctor arrived. It seemed it was really tricky but she managed it after some time and dilating the cervix. It was really quite painful and still a bit sore.
So the excitement I felt in the morning was kind of gone after that. I just felt like I was happy it was over! I am back to feeling a little more positive today, but very tired.
Natasha, how did your transfer go today? I hope it was ok.
Xx


----------



## ally389

Thanks everyone for your comments. I’ll have a review appointment early January. Apparently no progesterone is prescribed during natural cycles. 

Ally, my lining wasn’t great either. Last minute went 7,3 and we went for it. Now I wish I cancelled but it it what it is. One last embryo left for us and we will try hopefully again early next year. 
Ate you going to try for a natural next time? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ally_W_M

How is everyone doing? Hope you all had a nice Christmas if you have been celebrating.
I am now 9dp5dt. Tested this morning with First response, could not believe it but there was a second line. It's not as strong as the control line but definitely there! I know I still need to be cautious but it's really a relief and unexpected. I hope this doesn't upset anyone too much to hear this, I know I'm so lucky to get this result. I was given OTD 3 January so haven't called the clinic yet, I guess they don't want to hear before the OTD?
Is anyone else still in the 2ww? 
Sending you all best wishes for the new year x


----------



## Ally_W_M

ally389 said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. I’ll have a review appointment early January. Apparently no progesterone is prescribed during natural cycles.
> 
> Ally, my lining wasn’t great either. Last minute went 7,3 and we went for it. Now I wish I cancelled but it it what it is. One last embryo left for us and we will try hopefully again early next year.
> Ate you going to try for a natural next time? X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My lining was 6.8mm but they let me go ahead as they were confident it was of good quality. Really hope things work out for you with your last embryo


----------



## ally389

Ally_W_M said:


> How is everyone doing? Hope you all had a nice Christmas if you have been celebrating.
> I am now 9dp5dt. Tested this morning with First response, could not believe it but there was a second line. It's not as strong as the control line but definitely there! I know I still need to be cautious but it's really a relief and unexpected. I hope this doesn't upset anyone too much to hear this, I know I'm so lucky to get this result. I was given OTD 3 January so haven't called the clinic yet, I guess they don't want to hear before the OTD?
> Is anyone else still in the 2ww?
> Sending you all best wishes for the new year x


Great news , very pleased for you, I hope the line gets stronger and stronger


----------

